# Conexion de ventilador de techo



## Felpi

Hola comunidad
Bueno tal ves crean que soy un estúpido, pero estoy aquí para aprender o mas bien remediar mi error, ya que cometí el típico error de la mente ociosa que es arreglar lo que no esta malo, es por esto me puse a limpiar y engrasar un ventilador de techo, hasta aquí todo bien, el problema fue a la hora de montar los cables, en ese momento quedo el caos, porque resulta que el ventilador no funciona solo hace un ruido (rrrrrrrr algo así).
Para que sepan es un ventilador simple de tres aspas que de su interior salen tres cables (uno rojo uno negro y uno amarillo (+,- y tierra)). El punto es que además tiene una caja negra que indica una resistencia de 2 micro faradios con tolerancia de +/- del 5%, la cual no recuerdo muy bien como va puesta (no soy un experto, solo se cosas básicas), por ende no lo puedo componer a su estado original.
Agradezco su ayuda y comprensión 
Adios


----------



## electroaficionado

Felpi dijo:
			
		

> El punto es que además tiene una caja negra que indica una resistencia de 2 micro faradios con tolerancia de +/- del 5%, la cual no recuerdo muy bien como va puesta (no soy un experto, solo se cosas básicas), por ende no lo puedo componer a su estado original.



Ahi deje de entender nada.
La resistencia no se mide en faradios.
Como mediste lo que mediste?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Capacitor mirado con un poco de desconocimiento = Resistencia

Desconosco si existe una norma de colores para el conexiónado de tu ventilador

Se me ocurre que Rojo y Negro son la alimentacion del motor y el capacitor (Caja negra de 2 Microfaradios) va entre el Rojo y el Amarillo.

Pero si te explota yo NO me hago cargo !


----------



## Felpi

Sorry pero tal cual como lo postee anteriormente soy un tanto ignorante en el tema
Gracias lo intentare 
PD soy estudiante universitario del area de medicina y con problemas con la fisica


----------



## mockba

Felpi, es tìpico ese rrrrrr cuando se ha conectado solo uno de los dos embobinados de un ventilador tipico de techo. Lo que sucede es que se requiere de un embobinado de apoyo/arranque y un embobinado de trabajo para los motores clasicos de corriente alterna. El embobinado de arranque debe ir en serie con el capacitor (la caja negra). Ambas bobinas comparten la misma tierra. Cuando solo se conecta uno de los dos embobinados correctamente el motor zumba, pero no se mueve debido a que es el ruido electromagnetico y la vibracion del motor lo que se escucha, pero no gira porque se requieren los dos embobinados para que esto suceda. El motor puede girar hacia el sentido que lo impulses con la mano si el embobinado que conectaste es el de trabajo, pero si conectaste el de apoyo solo vibra debido a que por si sòlo no puede impulsar el motor y mantenerlo trabajando.

Aquì dejo un diagrama que muestra la clasica conexion de tu motor de ventilador. Este tipo de motores se les llema "de capacitor permanente". Supongo que ese es tu motor. 






Saludos... espero ser de ayuda.


----------



## kevinobd

Hola.
Hace mucho tiempo(5 o mas años) quité un capacitor del tipo permanente dañado y también el swith para las 3 velocidades de un  abanico de techo.
Perdí el diagrama que hice y mi memoria a dejado de ser brillante. 
Modelo: DSC-52-4L5B   “AIR MOSTER”
Deseo recuperar dicho abanico:
El cable de alimentación (rojo, Fa) esta suelto,
– del swith de cambio de rotación:
              — por un lado sale un cable color violeta (tiene todavía el  conector de alambre).
              — a su contra parte,un cable blanco ( que también está suelto en  su extremo)…
– por último un cable negro mas delgado que el resto (bueno hay dos mas
         que son delgados y que salen del swith de cambio de giro en
          rojo y marrón respectivamente). Supongo que todos ellos van al motor…
El capacitor y el Swith están desconectados también.

No he podido encontrar otro abanico del mismo tipo (capacitor permanente) y por ello pido su amable ayuda la cual agradezco de antemano…


----------



## kevinobd

Este es el diagrama del abanico citado anteriormente..


----------



## procrumm

Acabo de comprar un ventilador nuevo de techo, y nose como conectarlo, vino sin cables, supongo que tengo que conectar dos cables en esos terminales, pero mi pregunta es, en cuales?
en la pared tengo un regulador comun.


Espero su respuesta, muchas gracias


----------



## gaam

Hola procumm, no hace falta diagrama. La empresa ya te lo dejo pintado: los dos bornes que tiene tinte azul: ahi van los 220v.
Solo para ayudarte un poco mas: del motor sale tres cables de colores:
Rojo: linea comun a los dos bobinados (arranque y de trabajo)
Celeste: linea bobinado de arranque + capacitor en serie (componente amarillo con cables negros)
Blanco: : linea bobinado de trabajo

Te dejo un diagrama que vale mil palabras.

Un saludo a todos


----------

